# motor swap wire quistion



## 1969texasman (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm wanting to put a 19.5 hp B&S opposed twin from a (green) Craftsman lt1000 onto a Huskee lt4200 that currently has a 18 hp intek B&S on it, will I have to change any of the wires at the engine wire plug?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Look at both connectors,on the engine-side and see if the wires are the same color/position. If so,it should swap right in.
If not,you'll have to trace the wires.or look at wiring diagrams for both units.


----------



## rdr202 (Apr 5, 2010)

1969texasman said:


> I'm wanting to put a 19.5 hp B&S opposed twin from a (green) Craftsman lt1000 onto a Huskee lt4200 that currently has a 18 hp intek B&S on it, will I have to change any of the wires at the engine wire plug?



Google the manual for each tractor and look at the wiring diagrams. 


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## 1969texasman (Mar 20, 2014)

Thank you for the advice, I ended up figuring out what was wrong with the intek motor and fixed it instead of swapping motors.


----------

